
Show HN: InsiderOpinion, the Expert Search Engine - lettergram
https://demo.insideropinion.com/
======
luckylion
It's hnprofile extended to incorporate other sources, right? Looks nice,
though the sentiment analysis is a bit rough. Does it take interactions /
replies / upvotes into account to find out who is an expert, or is it
primarily how much you talk about a specific topic?

A nice add-on might be (visualized) grouping both by "A talks to B" and "A and
B say similar stuff (recommending X over Y)".

~~~
lettergram
Yes, we’re working on redoing some of the UI, and we added in Reddit here
(under the hood we track Twitter, comments on forums and the such, but don’t
display those users). Primary goal is a search engine for companies, so we’re
cleaning it up.

We have an updated NLP model, but haven’t used on this deployment.

It doesn’t use upvotes, it does use author and recipients. Itll also check to
make sure a given user uses similar words to other experts (I.e. I talk about
mufflers and wheels when I talk about cars).

Like the idea about the visualization. Idk exactly how to do that yet, but
I’ll add to my backlog.

Some other features you don’t see:

\- we now identify HN, Reddit, Twitter users who are probabilistically the
same and merge their profiles

\- Added satisfaction and influence, both of which differ from the post-to-
post NLP. More data makes it way more accurate

\- Can click “monitor” users and create a news feed

\- Show best time to see said user (in a corporate setting this is best time
to contact)

